# The marriage of i-chord and cables.



## loufa

The moment I saw that sample of cables with i-chords running through them I was hooked. The same day my niece asked me to knit a blanket for her baby due in July.
Great!!!! No lovely delicate pattern for me, as soon as she left my house, I was casting on to create this blanket. I am not sure what I am going to do with the edge. perhaps a border using the i-chord wool. [Which is Alpaca.]
I did a small sample and washed it to make sure the colour was not going to run.
I have absolutely loved making this blanket. It is summer and pretty hot here in New zealand. Not an ideal time to be sitting with a woollen blanket on my knee but so be it.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Beautiful blanket. I have put it on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Gypsycream

Looks totally amazing! Did you knit the blanket and then knit the icord and thread it through the cables?


----------



## loufa

Gypsycream said:


> Looks totally amazing! Did you knit the blanket and then knit the icord and thread it through the cables?


Yes. The i-chord is just 3 stitches. I threaded them through by putting a crochet hook down through about 5 twists of the cable, grabbed the wool at the end of the i-chord and pulled it through. I repeated this up the cable. I have never enjoyed knitting anything as much as I enjoyed this.


----------



## Miri

I haven't seen anything like that before, it's very attractive, I like it.


----------



## Chrissy

An amazing technique! I do like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you for the explanation. It does look very effective. Mind, I'm not sure I'd have the patience to knit that cord lol!


----------



## Hilary4

Gorgeous effect!


----------



## loufa

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for the explanation. It does look very effective. Mind, I'm not sure I'd have the patience to knit that cord lol!


I can assure you with only 3 stitches per row, the chords grow at a very acceptable rate so don't let that put you off.


----------



## loufa

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for the explanation. It does look very effective. Mind, I'm not sure I'd have the patience to knit that cord lol!


I can assure you with only 3 stitches per row, the chords grow at a very acceptable rate so don't let that put you off.


----------



## kiwiannie

Very beautiful,awesome work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Florafauna

Very clever and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lostie

You are very inventive. I shall certainly remember this technique. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## willi66

Lovely


----------



## marilyngf

such a pretty blanket. Guess I should give this idea a try


----------



## cathie02664

Yeah for you. How great it turned out.
i love the creativity.


----------



## JessMarsh

What a marvelous idea ...I like that so much ...well done


----------



## Katsch

Very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## ompuff

loufa said:


> The moment I saw that sample of cables with i-chords running through them I was hooked. The same day my niece asked me to knit a blanket for her baby due in July.
> Great!!!! No lovely delicate pattern for me, as soon as she left my house, I was casting on to create this blanket. I am not sure what I am going to do with the edge. perhaps a border using the i-chord wool. [Which is Alpaca.]
> I did a small sample and washed it to make sure the colour was not going to run.
> I have absolutely loved making this blanket. It is summer and pretty hot here in New zealand. Not an ideal time to be sitting with a woollen blanket on my knee but so be it.


Great job---must have taken a lot of patience to do that during the summer heat. 
Think I may try doing a scarf-with just a couple cables instead of a big afghan.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peony

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for the explanation. It does look very effective. Mind, I'm not sure I'd have the patience to knit that cord lol!


I agree, it is lovely, but I don't think I have the patience for all that I cord. I wonder how a twisted cord would look. certainly would be quicker. I cord does me in after just a few inches!


----------



## Reetz

That is terrific!


----------



## Busy girl

Very unique and beautiful. I admire your patience.


----------



## Rainebo

Busy girl said:


> Very unique and beautiful. I admire your patience.


Ditto for me! This is so interesting!


----------



## babybop

Beautiful.


----------



## gamce

loufa said:


> The moment I saw that sample of cables with i-chords running through them I was hooked. I am not sure what I am going to do with the edge. perhaps a border using the i-chord wool. [Which is Alpaca.]
> quote]
> 
> I think I would use the alpaca variegated to do the edging also. Maybe a knit-on 5-stitch I-cord edge for the long sides, then a garter stitch for the short ends, with maybe an exaggerated saw tooth finish. You could google the internet for edging finishes. Or maybe, a scalloped edge.


----------



## kentish lady

that's so effective and it turned out great


----------



## run4fittness

beautiful!


----------



## Naneast

Lovely blanket! :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc

You are so smart.


----------



## loufa

Nana Mc said:


> You are so smart.


I would love to believe you but it really was so simple.
The idea was stolen off this forum so that I can't take credit for.
The execution was lots of purl and knit stitches which is hardly rocket science. Maximum impact for minimal effort really. Fortunately the winter olympics were on and also some test cricket so sitting knitting was very easy also.
Thank you.


----------



## roseknit

What a nice idea, it,s special


----------



## Windbeam

Great looking effect!


----------



## Mireillebc

Nice and original.


----------



## kathygee47

the blanket is beautiful but I think I will stick to my headbands and fingerless mitts with the iCord cable combination.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Really eye catching. Shall bookmark for a stole later this year. Thanks for the post..


----------



## Lurker 2

could you give more details of the yarns you used- especially for the i-cord? I love the colour contrast on the white. Kudos for your patience! I would love to give this a go, myself! (one day) I am currently working on chullo for the impending winter- I hope to teach a bunch of ladies at church- that and scarf making and if I get some really enthusiastic followers- mittens (in the flat, to start off with).


----------



## cydneyjo

Great idea!


----------



## olbiddy

This is one I will certainly be giving a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## israpixie

That is certainly stunning. You say I-Chord and cables. How did you do the cables? I am always doing stuff like this, by which I mean I look at something and go: "Hmmmmm. That would look nice with ...." Just can't figure it out. May I now steal this from you?


----------



## deechilders

What a great idea!
Turned lovely!


----------



## Deemeegee

Clever, clever, clever, and beautiful! I will bookmark this!


----------



## Melodypop

You did a wonderful job.

Norma


----------



## whitetail

That is pretty, love the color in the i-cord. looks like it would be very time consuming. I'm sure your niece with love it.


----------



## eshlemania

Love, love, love it!! The effect is gorgeous!!


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful. I am going to bookmark for later use. Is there a specific pattern? What size needle and hat kind of yarn? I love your colors too.

I can see the pattern on the second picture. How many stitches did you cast on? What was the repeat for the cables?r

Am I counting right 7 stocking stitches, purl, and then a 6 or 8 stitch cable, purl?


----------



## weisense

I'm sorry but I would be concerned that baby's hand or arm might be able to pull some of that icord out from the cables. That could become a dangerous situation. The blanket is lovely. I would make sure to secure the icord to the cables somehow if I were intending to use this for an infant.


----------



## cathbeasle

Very nice!


----------



## njbetsy

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## mperrone

You're blanket is beautiful. I hope someday to be able to knit something that lovely.


----------



## Ann745

Very unique. You did a great job. Looks scrumptious!


----------



## sanchezs

Very clever ! What a great blanket . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha

This is just stunning! I now have something else to put on my "to do" list.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dachsmom

So pretty! Love the way it looks.


----------



## missjg

Just Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## tmvasquez

I love this! I am going to do this on a baby pad I am knitting right now for a Photography studio. What am awesome affect.


----------



## Lurker 2

weisense said:


> I'm sorry but I would be concerned that baby's hand or arm might be able to pull some of that icord out from the cables. That could become a dangerous situation. The blanket is lovely. I would make sure to secure the icord to the cables somehow if I were intending to use this for an infant.


I don't think it would be as much risk as a blanket made from a lace stitch- as I have so often seen suggested...


----------



## NJQuiet1

Awesome! That i-cord makes a stunning impression. Thanks for sharing...great work!


----------



## DrLlama

Beautiful! I love that variegated yarn in the cable. Gives the blanket a great "pop". Great work!


----------



## Gingamgal

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## homesweethome

Is there a utube link or anything on Ravelry, etc. that would have this pattern or instructions?

I think this is beautiful.


----------



## Sandiego

Beautiful and different. She will love it!!!! ;0)


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for the explanation. It does look very effective. Mind, I'm not sure I'd have the patience to knit that cord lol!


If making the I-cord seems daunting, there is a small wind up "thing a ma jig," called " embellish knit" that you can buy from many places on the Internet, and the price ranges from $8-18 dollars. It is very easy and very fast to create I- cords. YouTube also has videos of it. 
It is kind of like those kids spools, but operated by turning a handle. I gave mine to my mom cuz she liked it do much and promptly ordered another one the next day.


----------



## weimfam

I have never seen anything like this. I love it! Now I definitely want to make one! All our afghans have holes, and I have been looking for a pattern. I just couldn't find the right one. This is it! I just hope the one I make looks half as good as yours. jp


----------



## tweeter

very pretty blanket


----------



## weimfam

Would you please share the location for the pattern you used? I faithfully visit KP, but can't remember seeing this one. This one (yours) made a huge impact on me! jp


----------



## crafterwantabe

Very pretty. I like that look!


----------



## bonniephillips

gorgeous! can we have the pattern for the cable part, please?


----------



## KnitNorth

Very clever! I'm interested to see how you finish off the bottom & top borders. 
Did you do a yo in the cable to make the hole for the Icord?
Did you knit 9 separate Icords first, to weave in as you knit the blanket?
Love it!


----------



## tat'sgran

Absolutely beautiful and such a novel idea.. is there a link to the pattern? Would love to give it a try.. xo


----------



## moherlyle

Beautiful and very original. The contrasting icord is very effective. I was in your wonderful country in October and fell in love. I can hardly wait to return and explore some more. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathie

That's wonderful. I would never have thought of doing something like that.


----------



## WVMaryBeth

This is gorgeous!


----------



## randado

Clever and so pretty and original!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

This is really unique!


----------



## RedQueen

That is one of the most gorgeous blankets I have seen in awhile. Wonderful work! Lucky baby!


----------



## shawlansockho

Do you have a link to the pattern? Beautiful!!


----------



## AuntKnitty

Stunning and simple!


----------



## Bea 465

Brilliant! Will save your idea for later use.


----------



## Gabriell

Very clever.


----------



## KarenJo

That is wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## israpixie

After judicious searching, I found this, which I think is the blanket:
http://web.archive.org/web/20130114111934/http://www.fortheloveofyarn.com/Issues/07Winter/patterns/winter07_pearlsblanket.shtml


----------



## israpixie

Whoops! That didn't work. Try this link and then go into the archive: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aunt-pearls-cabled-baby-blanket


----------



## Maryhm

Your blanket is so innovative. Thank you for sharing. Also, israpixie thank you for the pattern. I'm going to give this one a try.


----------



## kacey66

Lovely blanket and it looks fun to do! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## G'maP

I never would have thought of doing that in a million years. It's AMAZING! Love the look, love the ideas I get from this forum.


----------



## luv

Thanks for the ravelry link........but I don't see how the I cord weaves through does anyone see openings? Let me know I guess I will go back and read the pattern again it is beautiful..thanks.


----------



## Nanxy

loufa said:


> The moment I saw that sample of cables with i-chords running through them I was hooked. The same day my niece asked me to knit a blanket for her baby due in July.
> Great!!!! No lovely delicate pattern for me, as soon as she left my house, I was casting on to create this blanket. I am not sure what I am going to do with the edge. perhaps a border using the i-chord wool. [Which is Alpaca.]
> I did a small sample and washed it to make sure the colour was not going to run.
> I have absolutely loved making this blanket. It is summer and pretty hot here in New zealand. Not an ideal time to be sitting with a woollen blanket on my knee but so be it.


Amazing and what a great idea. Love it.


----------



## yogandi

Hilary4 said:


> Gorgeous effect!


It truly is!


----------



## Bloomers

What a beautiful and clever idea, Love it!!


----------



## rp1917

WOW!


----------



## LadyElle

This afghan is absolutely stunning. I loved this Icord weave idea when I saw it here too but didn't make such an ambitious project for my first attempt. Kudos to you for completing the afghan with such style!

I saw the idea from someone else on the forum and made the wristers for my daughter that I posted a few weeks ago. I still haven't been able to thank the initial posters' for the idea. There were two posters who brought up the idea and one KPer posted a beautiful off-white sweater she had made with cables up each side on the front and had woven brightly colored Icord through them to make an amazing garment. 

This has certainly started a popular design element trend which I am definitely going to incorporate in more projects. I know of no other site that encourages and supports crafters the way KP does. So much positive energy here

The point in the cable where the stitches cross is where the Icord slips through.


----------



## cspaen34

It is beautiful! Ilike the idea. I missed the original posts using it so appreciate seeing your lovely blanket. I'm going to search to see if I can find some of the earlier posts. Thanks Loufa. :thumbup:


----------



## Velsyl

How pretty! What a great idea! And Imagine the possibilities with such a pattern!


----------



## craftyone51

Beautiful!! Sounds like you really enjoyed making this.


----------



## loufa

shawlansockho said:


> Do you have a link to the pattern? Beautiful!!


Thank you all so much for the kind words re this little blanket.
The pattern only exists inside my head. Thankfully technology has not reached the stage yet where there is public access.

A pattern writer I am not so here is an attempt. feel free to point out to me any giant blunders.

I cast on 170 stitches. I am not a fan of garter stitch or other edgings to stop it rolling in. I am very happy for it to roll in on the sides. I knew the cables would be nearly enough to stop major roll top and bottom.
I did a couple of rows of stocking stitch then with right side facing:-
knit 8, purl 2, cable six [ slip 3 onto a cable needle and hold at the front of the work, knit three, knit three off cable needle] every 8th row, purl 2, and so on along the row, knit last 8.
purl every other row.

Where the cable crosses makes a very neat little hole which is just begging for an i-chord to be passed through it. I did a three stitch i-chord and that was about as thick as I could have passed through the gap.

I have no idea what the wool is. It was bought out at a woollen mill in Milton, Otago, New Zealand. The mill was established in 1897 and I just love going in there to grab something out of a bin. It is probably double knitting. The i-chord is Misti Alpaca ''handpaint.'' I used size 8 needles.

Please don't be scared of the i.chord. they take no time to do and certainly are not mentally taxing.

Re the safety issue of the chord. Thank you for your concern but unless my niece gives birth to a little Hercules, the danger element is not an issue.

Re the edging. I used the Alpaca and just did double crochet across the top and bottom. I tried doing a scallop pattern but owing to the huge variation in the thickness of the wool it did not work. The sides I have just left to do their gentle little roll.

Ellen de what ever her name is, may be celebrating 2 million hits on her ''selfie'' on twitter. I am equally excited re the 7 pages of comments on my little blanket. Thank you all once again.


----------



## oge designs

Absolutely gorgeous blanket, and stunning work


----------



## loufa

craftyone51 said:


> Beautiful!! Sounds like you really enjoyed making this.


Hi Craftyone51,
I can not believe how much pleasure I felt making it. THe whole story is lovely. I love my niece and she has waited a long time to become a Mum. The fact that she asked me to knit a blanket for the little one thrilled me and thanks to KP and all the brilliant support and ideas on offer, it all came together with this little blanket. The whole time I was knitting it I was dreaming of putting a photo on this forum. I am just so happy that it has inspired some to give it a go. I can't wait to see more photos of variations on the theme. I am going to make another one for myself as I shall miss this one when it goes.
There is only one problem. Knitting is hardly a fitness programme and as my knitting grows so do I.


----------



## bonniephillips

So you knit the I-cords after you were done making the blanket? It is so lovely!


----------



## loufa

bonniephillips said:


> So you knit the I-cords after you were done making the blanket? It is so lovely!


That's right. Give it a go. You wont regret it. I am so looking forward to seeing what brilliant ideas people come up with. I am not an experienced knitter so my effort is very basic.

thank you.
Lou.


----------



## blumbergsrus

If ya know someone with a knitting machine, ya can make I-
Cord really fast.


----------



## yotbum

Did you have to use a lighter weight yarn for the i-cord?


----------



## loufa

yotbum said:


> Did you have to use a lighter weight yarn for the i-cord?


.

It was all a bit of by guess or by God. I just chose that yarn because the colour did it for me. I imagine double knitting for the i-chord would be fine. The alpaca I used was as thin as cotton in places and chunky in others. I figure that averaged out at double knitting ish.

cheers.
lou.


----------



## Dlclose

Wow! That IS CLEVER!! Really nice job!


----------



## thkath

That is beautiful.


----------



## Munchn

Gorgeous!


----------



## timtookie

You Clever Kiwi this looks beautiful and I am sure will be much admired. (I am a Kiwi too - just not so clever !!!)


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Very unusual and quite beautiful. You are really talented.


----------



## luv

loufa said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words re this little blanket.
> The pattern only exists inside my head. Thankfully technology has not reached the stage yet where there is public access.
> 
> A pattern writer I am not so here is an attempt. feel free to point out to me any giant blunders.
> 
> I cast on 170 stitches. I am not a fan of garter stitch or other edgings to stop it rolling in. I am very happy for it to roll in on the sides. I knew the cables would be nearly enough to stop major roll top and bottom.
> I did a couple of rows of stocking stitch then with right side facing:-
> knit 8, purl 2, cable six [ slip 3 onto a cable needle and hold at the front of the work, knit three, knit three off cable needle] every 8th row, purl 2, and so on along the row, knit last 8.
> purl every other row.
> 
> Where the cable crosses makes a very neat little hole which is just begging for an i-chord to be passed through it. I did a three stitch i-chord and that was about as thick as I could have passed through the gap.
> 
> I have no idea what the wool is. It was bought out at a woollen mill in Milton, Otago, New Zealand. The mill was established in 1897 and I just love going in there to grab something out of a bin. It is probably double knitting. The i-chord is Misti Alpaca ''handpaint.'' I used size 8 needles.
> 
> Please don't be scared of the i.chord. they take no time to do and certainly are not mentally taxing.
> 
> Re the safety issue of the chord. Thank you for your concern but unless my niece gives birth to a little Hercules, the danger element is not an issue.
> 
> Re the edging. I used the Alpaca and just did double crochet across the top and bottom. I tried doing a scallop pattern but owing to the huge variation in the thickness of the wool it did not work. The sides I have just left to do their gentle little roll.
> 
> Ellen de what ever her name is, may be celebrating 2 million hits on her ''selfie'' on twitter. I am equally excited re the 7 pages of comments on my little blanket. Thank you all once again.


You are a treasure..... and I'm sure if your pattern and pictures were on twitter it would light up like a christmas tree thanks for taking the time to teach us all about this beautiful pattern.


----------



## lynnlassiter

gorgeous!


----------



## shshipp

Do you do anything special at the bottom


----------



## loufa

This is what I settled on.


----------



## LadyElle

The edging is the perfect final touch. I love the colors in the Icord and trim. This will be a treasure for sure.

I agree that pulling the Icord out would be very difficult. After having laced some of my own, I can vouch for the snugness of the fit through available openings.


----------



## LadyElle

lynnlassiter said:


> gorgeous!


lynnlassiter, I absolutely love the variation of the dreambird shawl in your avatar. I have one that is currently next in line for WIP clear up and would love to know where to find instructions to add the second "layer" of feathers.


----------



## missysmommy

How beautiful! I've never seen this technique before, I love it!


----------



## loufa

shshipp said:


> Do you do anything special at the bottom


Hi,
I have added a photo of the edging of top and bottom. I somehow included the woollen tail of the i-chord in the crochet.


----------



## AMadknitter

That is so neat!!! I love the way you used the multi color yarn for the I-Chord. A great many possibilities.


----------



## cavedwellersmum

loufa I don't know how you do it I am on the North Shore and find it too hot to do anything much at the moment, Having a wool afgan/blanket over my knee while knitting is very off putting Waiting for the weather to cool down a bit ( the humidity has been a killer as well)


----------



## Knittingkitty

How beautiful! I love this design, great baby blanket!


----------



## MaryA

loufa said:


> I can assure you with only 3 stitches per row, the chords grow at a very acceptable rate so don't let that put you off.


How did you attach the I-cord at the ends? It is very pretty, but I'm with GypsyCream.....Don't know about patience to knit the I-cord! lol


----------



## bluenavy67

Great afghan...the crochet edging finishes it beautifully!


----------



## loufa

MaryA said:


> How did you attach the I-cord at the ends? It is very pretty, but I'm with GypsyCream.....Don't know about patience to knit the I-cord! lol


Included them in the edging but I think I will just pop a little stitch or two in to secure them. The jury is still out on that one.

cheers.
Lou.


----------



## Kelly 4 Birds

It is simply gorgeous!! Doing the I-chord was genius. It would give you something to work on away from home when the blanket got to big to travel.


----------



## loufa

Kelly 4 Birds said:


> It is simply gorgeous!! Doing the I-chord was genius. It would give you something to work on away from home when the blanket got to big to travel.


My one regret is that I can not claim it to be my original idea. I owe the original "i-chording cabler" a huge thank you. If the lady who posted the jersey with the ichord/cable combination would come forward and take a bow I would be very grateful. All these messages in response to my posting the blanket should have your name on them. I am just a sheep who followed along.


----------



## Tove

Very different, very pretty and very well knit


----------



## kiwi11

wow- very impressive-love the combo of colours and yarns


----------



## loufa

shshipp said:


> Do you do anything special at the bottom


After a little pondering I undid the edging and redid it. Instead of including just the woollen tail in the crochet edge, I stabbed the end of the i-chord and secured that to the edge as well as including the tail. Looks good as it just blends in.
I think that will be the final chapter.

Now I have to wait until mid june to give it to the new owner.


----------



## Noreen

fantastic


----------



## kathleenTC

Beautiful!!! Add another project to my "to do" list!!!


----------



## southern

Hi I'm galene live in Matamata 078809230 I could see this in a hat I don't really make I cords but something similar into necklace but with very fine yarn I could do the same bling is very in and I have made a lot of necklaces in my own fashion out of that ruffle yarn used to make scarves comes up lovely now you have just put another idea in my head I'm not reading any further or I will have to many things going around in my head . I am already thinking about what I have on hand great idea you could do so much with it hope that alright with you


----------



## bfralix

Love it


----------



## cathyknits

Beautiful!


----------



## MrsB

Gorgeous. Very interesting mix of cables, and variegated yarn?


----------



## kmcnaught

Love this pattern!


----------



## PVknitter

Will you share the pattern, please. It is beautiful.


----------



## loufa

PVknitter said:


> Will you share the pattern, please. It is beautiful.


Thank you. The pattern is on page 7 of this topic.


----------



## kiwi11

southern said:


> Hi I'm galene live in Matamata 078809230 I could see this in a hat I don't really make I cords but something similar into necklace but with very fine yarn I could do the same bling is very in and I have made a lot of necklaces in my own fashion out of that ruffle yarn used to make scarves comes up lovely now you have just put another idea in my head I'm not reading any further or I will have to many things going around in my head . I am already thinking about what I have on hand great idea you could do so much with it hope that alright with you


Hi Galene-It is not a good idea to include your phone no>>this is a global forum, and you never know who may not be a welcome caller.
But welcome from Auck south


----------



## knitter 2

This is definitely outside the box as a baby blanket and I love it. It is beautifully made and unique. 
Knitter 2


----------



## loufa

knitter 2 said:


> This is definitely outside the box as a baby blanket and I love it. It is beautifully made and unique.
> Knitter 2


I gasp in awe at some of the stunning delicate baby blankets I see on this forum but I am not a delicate shawl sort of knitter. Rustic rural and feral would better describe my style. I have started a hat now to go with it.


----------



## hasamod41

Florafauna said:


> Very clever and absolutely beautiful.


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

clever idea.. very pretty ! :thumbup:


----------



## israpixie

When I first saw the picture I did not realise what was going on. I thought the i-cord was the table showing through and I wondered how on earth the 'joining' between the knitted parts was achieved. Then I scrolled down and saw the beauty of the whole thing. Well done. It is really quite amazing.


----------



## firecracker4

How creative. It is just fantastic. I might have to borrow your idea.


----------



## samazon

Love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Judith9848

I was on Pinterest and saw this.........It is so beautiful. Was wondering if you have a pattern for it? Judith


----------



## joisamermaid

Beautiful


----------



## Judith9848

Sorry Loufa, Duh.. Didn't see all these posts about your I-Cord blanket before I asked if you had a pattern............


----------



## jeaucamom

Beautiful blanket!! How did you only knit the one half of the cable though?? Totally confused. Is there a you tube or tutorial on this? I love the effect!


----------



## loufa

Hi, this idea just came out of my head. I knitted a plane old ordinary blanket with cables of 6 stitches. I then made an i-chord. I can't remember how many stitches. Either 5 or 3 and threaded it up the hole within the cable. I gave the blanket to my niece so unfortunately I can't take photos to show you. But it is so easy. If it wasn't easy I could not have done it. I was really thrilled with how it turned out. Feel free to ask questions. I shall try to help. Good luck. Lou.


----------



## Lurker 2

loufa said:


> Hi, this idea just came out of my head. I knitted a plane old ordinary blanket with cables of 6 stitches. I then made an i-chord. I can't remember how many stitches. Either 5 or 3 and threaded it up the hole within the cable. I gave the blanket to my niece so unfortunately I can't take photos to show you. But it is so easy. If it wasn't easy I could not have done it. I was really thrilled with how it turned out. Feel free to ask questions. I shall try to help. Good luck. Lou.


In an earlier post you mention that the i-cord is just three stitches!


----------



## loufa

That would be right. I thought it was three but wasn't sure. I did not want to mislead you.


----------



## Huckleberry

very pretty.


----------



## tisszy

Would it work with a cord made on a mini knitting mill?


----------



## Wroclawnice

That is different and very nice.


----------

